# Picking up my first goats tomorrow!



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Or possibly Saturday, depending on how much encouragement it will take before my boyfriend finishes the last 15 or so feet of fencing, haha. I'm so excited and still a little shocked at how perfectly everything worked out! I'm getting them from Carol at C & J Farms and she and her husband have been so wonderful. I only mention the name because when I looked over the pedigrees of the three I'm getting, I recognized a few of the farm names that I've seen on here! I thought that was real cool. I've been there 3 times in the past week for a couple hours each time chatting about goat care, yesterday morning Carol taught me how to milk her 3 does and today I did it all by myself! A little more difficult than I had expected at first (tiiiny little ND teats!) but after a little while I seemed to pick up a bit of a rhythm and everything "flowed" smoothly. Much easier today than yesterday, and I was definitely faster this time. It was so relaxing and peaceful listening to the goat munching on alfalfa pellets and grain, milk squirting into the pail, felt like bonding time. I think 7am and 7pm are going to be my new favorite times of the day once my girl is in milk!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS and congrats on your new goats. You will have to post pics when you get them!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm trying to upload pictures but it keeps saying "system crashed" and closes my browser


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm not good at computer problems.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

alyssa said:


> I'm trying to upload pictures but it keeps saying "system crashed" and closes my browser


It always does that, try one at a time and try doing it fast.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok I think I figured it out! The first two should be of Buttercup who is a yearling and doesn't get to come home with me for another 5 or 6 weeks because she's taking a trip to meet the buck, so she should be pregnant when I pick her up. Yay babies soon!!! Ginger is the little gold and white girl, and Daisy is the tan and white with blue eyes. They are both about 3 months old. They are all such loves, follow you around like a puppy dog and want to sit in your lap! They are going to be so spoiled. Excuse my goofy smile, that's my "I'm so excited I think I'm gonna explode" face.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome and congrats  
Your goats are adorable , lol Goats have that affect on people , they cause uncontrollable smiling and warm fuzzy feelings all over 
You just have to learn to live with it , lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow they are cute! Those little blue eyes melt me! (And I think that we all unknowingly wear that same smile when in the vicinity of goats )

Just one question- Is that a giraffe topiary in the back?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome 

Very nice, congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on your goatie babies!! they're adorable!!! and yes, get used to making that face!! i don't know what it is, but goats make EVERYONE smile!


----------



## ndeboer (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be honest - our goats were my husband's idea last fall, and I wasn't so sure about the whole thing. But holy crumb, have those things grown on me! Our does are becoming sweeter and sweeter the more time we spend with them, and show me every day just how smart they actually are! And boy, do I love milking. 
Hi, my name is Nancy, and I'm a goat farmer... 
Congrats on your kiddos! They are lovely!!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everybody! The fencing is pretty much done now, just putting the finishing touches in place. We have a big wooden spool in there for them, a short platform with a ramp that they can go under or on top of easily, and two extra large dog houses. There's plenty of room to add more goat toys, what other fun stuff could I put in with them? Preferably something comfortable for me to sit on and hang out with them, haha. The spool is a little high, the platform a little short, and the houses have slanted roofs.


----------



## Delarcy (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your new goats! I got my first 3 goats a week ago with another coming in late July after she is weaned. Love your smile! I agree with the others when they say goats just make you smile. I have spent hours just watching and playing with them and I love every minute of it! I have so many questions and have found that other goat owners are soooo helpful and so patient answering my questions. Great place to ask questions and share pictures.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

They are adorable! Welcome to TGS! And congrats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Solo cute!! You will enjoy them for sure! Yes, goats make you smile I've had a few of my neighbors come over and just ask if they can watch them and take pictures... They are contagious.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Miss Daisy being photogenic. I've been trying to get a beauty shot of Ginger but she's more interested in getting scratches and giving kisses than standing still for a picture. Hey that's fine by me, I'd rather be giving her scratches and getting goat kisses than holding the camera anyway!


----------

